# [solved]totem nicht mergebar

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei ein World-update zu fahren. Nun stoße ich auf das Problem das ich totem:2.32.0 nicht mergen kann und auch die 7 Pakete danach dadurch blockiert.

Ich habe mir natürlich als erstes mal die Fehlermeldung und das Log angesehen:

```
configure: error: 

         Cannot find required GStreamer-0.10 plugin 'gconfaudiosink'.

         It should be part of gst-plugins-good. Please install it.

      

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work/totem-2.32.0/config.log

 * ERROR: media-video/totem-2.32.0 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5742:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3270:  Called econf '--disable-scrollkeeper' '--disable-schemas-install' '--disable-static' '--disable-vala' '--with-dbus' '--with-smclient' '--enable-easy-codec-installation' '--disable-browser-plugins' 'BROWSER_PLUGIN_DIR=/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins' 'PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib64/totem/plugins' '--with-plugins=properties,thumbnail,screensaver,ontop,gromit,media-player-keys,skipto,brasero-disc-recorder,screenshot,chapters,bemused,opensubtitles,jamendo,pythonconsole,dbus-service,youtube' '--disable-debug' '--enable-nautilus' '--enable-python' '--disable-gtk-doc'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/totem-2.32.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/totem-2.32.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work/totem-2.32.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/totem-2.32.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/totem-2.32.0:

 * ERROR: media-video/totem-2.32.0 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5742:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3270:  Called econf '--disable-scrollkeeper' '--disable-schemas-install' '--disable-static' '--disable-vala' '--with-dbus' '--with-smclient' '--enable-easy-codec-installation' '--disable-browser-plugins' 'BROWSER_PLUGIN_DIR=/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins' 'PLUGINDIR=/usr/lib64/totem/plugins' '--with-plugins=properties,thumbnail,screensaver,ontop,gromit,media-player-keys,skipto,brasero-disc-recorder,screenshot,chapters,bemused,opensubtitles,jamendo,pythonconsole,dbus-service,youtube' '--disable-debug' '--enable-nautilus' '--enable-python' '--disable-gtk-doc'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/totem-2.32.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/totem-2.32.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/totem-2.32.0/work/totem-2.32.0'
```

Habe dann auch sofort gstreamer neu gemergt und dann das Update neugestartet. Mal abgesehen davon das gstreamer davor schon installiert war   :Question: 

Wie kann ich bei solchen Problemen weiter verfahren um den Teufel auf die Schliche zu kommen?Last edited by lukasletitburn on Sat Jul 09, 2011 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

media-libs/gst-plugins-good scheint das Problem zu sein.

----------

## lukasletitburn

 *Quote:*   

> media-libs/gst-plugins-good scheint das Problem zu sein.

 

Stimmt das weiss doch selbst wie ich schon schrieb!

Mein Problem besteht darin das ich das Problem erkannt habe! es neu gemergt habe! Und es immer noch nicht geht obwohl die gewünschte Version installiert ist!

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich bei solchen Problemen weiter verfahren um den Teufel auf die Schliche zu kommen?

  Nutze deine Fehlermeldung, durchsuche damit das Web, und schaue ob andere Leute schon eine Lösung gefunden haben.

Nutze zb die Info aus Bug 332139 - >=media-video/totem-2.30.2 does not configure (gconfaudiosink) (see comment #25) 

edit:

Vermutlich sollte es korrekt bauen wenn du deine X Session beendest, und es dann von der Textkonsole (tty Terminal) aus baust.

(ungetestet)

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke Josef für den Tipp mit X aber ich verstehe nicht was es dabei für ein Unterschied macht ob X läuft oder nicht.

Kannst du es mir erläutern?

Lukas

----------

## Josef.95

 *ukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Kannst du es mir erläutern?

  Sorry nein, besser wie schon im Bug Report erläutert bekomme ich es auch nicht hin..

----------

## Finswimmer

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   media-libs/gst-plugins-good scheint das Problem zu sein. 
> 
> Stimmt das weiss doch selbst wie ich schon schrieb!
> 
> Mein Problem besteht darin das ich das Problem erkannt habe! es neu gemergt habe! Und es immer noch nicht geht obwohl die gewünschte Version installiert ist!

 

Du hattest geschrieben, dass du gstreamer neu installiert hast, da gstreamer und das plugin nicht das Gleiche ist, dachte ich, dass das helfen würde.

Scheint aber nun doch in eine andere Richtung zu gehen...

----------

## lukasletitburn

Höö? In welche Richtung geht es den?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Höö? In welche Richtung geht es den?

 

Wie Josef.95 schon andeutete, scheint es ein Problem mit doppelten DBUS Session zu geben:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332139#c46

----------

## Josef.95

Ansonsten schaue doch auch mal wie die Leute es hier gelöst haben:

[Solved]Totem: fails at ./configure

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Lukas

wie schaut es aus, ist hier wirklich keine Lösung in Sicht?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Problem gelöst da Rechner beim Hersteller. Grafikchip geschrottet.

----------

